# Maven Phase



## Oneixee5 (1. Apr 2022)

Ich möchte das maven-antrun-plugin so ziemlich als letzten Schritt ablaufen lassen, mindestens nach "verify". So wie ich die Doku sehe kann man sich die Phase auch einfach aussuchen. Ich bekomme aber den Fehler:

```
Failed to execute goal org.apache.maven.plugins:maven-deploy-plugin:2.8.2:deploy (default-deploy) on project ********: Deployment failed: repository element was not specified in the POM inside distributionManagement element or in -DaltDeploymentRepository=id::layout::url parameter -> [Help 1]
```
Ich habe aber gar nicht vor, irgend etwas in ein Repository zu übertragen.

```
<plugin>
                <groupId>org.apache.maven.plugins</groupId>
                <artifactId>maven-antrun-plugin</artifactId>
                <executions>
                    <execution>
                        <id>...</id>
                        <phase>deploy</phase>
                        <goals>
                            <goal>run</goal>
                        </goals>
                        <configuration>
                            ...
                        </configuration>
                    </execution>
                </executions>
                <dependencies>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>com.jcraft</groupId>
                        <artifactId>jsch</artifactId>
                        <version>0.1.53</version>
                    </dependency>
                    <dependency>
                        <groupId>ant</groupId>
                        <artifactId>ant-jsch</artifactId>
                        <version>1.6.5</version>
                    </dependency>
                </dependencies>
            </plugin>
```
Sorry für die doofe Frage aber Maven versteht bei uns keiner so richtig. Alle mogeln sich nur so durch 😥

Im Ant-Target wird ein SSH-Verbindung aufgebaut, deshalb habe ich das mal hier raus genommen.


----------



## Robert Zenz (1. Apr 2022)

Ich habe nicht so viel Ahnung von Maven, aber fuer "deploy" musst du ein Repository in der POM definiert haben wo er das Artefakt hinschieben kann.

Ich glaube du kannst auch die Reihenfolge innerhalb der Phase definieren, aber das glaube ich nur.


----------



## KonradN (1. Apr 2022)

Ggf. reicht es schon aus, wenn Du statt deploy einfach install nutzt? Oder post-install?

Wenn Du die Deploy Phase irgendwie nutzen willst, dann brauchst Du da eine gewisse Konfiguration. Aber das ist ja gar nicht dein Wunsch. So wie ich Dich verstanden habe, hast Du das deploy einfach willkürlich ausgesucht.


----------



## Oneixee5 (1. Apr 2022)

Ja so funktioniert es. ich hatte das schon mal ohne die Angabe von goal probiert, das funktionierte leider nicht.

```
<phase>install</phase>
<goals>
    <goal>run</goal>
</goals>
```


----------

